# Throttlestop freezes computer.



## m0rse (Jun 26, 2019)

I downloaded throttlestop to fix the BD PROCHOT issue that poped up after switching cases. I'm pretty sure I messed up some sensor on the board. Whenever I toggle off the prochot box my PC will be fine for a minute and then completely freezes. Before this the winring thing wouldn't load. Is there any fix for this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2019)

What CPU model do you have?

I would exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try again.  Simply checking or clearing the BD PROCHOT box should not cause a computer to freeze. 

What did you do to your board?  Did you short something out or damage a wire on the board?



m0rse said:


> Before this the winring thing wouldn't load.


The WinRing0 driver must be working now because ThrottleStop would not start if this was not working.


----------



## m0rse (Jun 26, 2019)

I have no idea what I did to the board. All I know is that the prochot was triggered and now I'm throttled. I think I might have massed something up when lining up the screw holes.

Apparently, it was the .ini file. I deleted it and then unchecked the box and everything works fine now. Thanks for the help.


----------

